# صنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعة الخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل



## eng_ahmed43 (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة الأكارم في هذا المندي المبارك
أنا بصدد إنشاء وحد لصناعة الخل فأرجوا ممن لديه الخبره في هذا المجال أن يبين لي الخطوات من أولها 
وجزيتم خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## eng_ahmed43 (10 يونيو 2006)

*بالعربي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أرجوا أن يكون المرجع أو الموقع الذي سوف تشيرون به علي ّ أن يكون بالعربي


----------



## رأفت محيسن (10 يونيو 2006)

1-حمض الخليك ( الأسيتيك) Acetic acid
حمض عضوي كربوكسيلي ، اسمه النظامي حمض الايثانويك وصيغته CH3COOH . محلوله المخفف يعرف بالخل ويستخدم في صناعة المخللات.

يسمى حمض الخليك بحمض الأسيتيك ، واسمه النظامي حمض الإيثانويك ، وهو معروف منذ القدم ، وهو يوجد في الحالة الطليقة في إفرازات جسم الإنسان كالبول والعرق .

حمض الخليك في الحالة اللامائية مادة متبلورة وتشبه الجليد ، لذا يطلق على حمض الخليك ذي التركيز 100% اسم حمض الخليك الثلجي .



يحتوي حمض الخليك التجاري على 70 – 80 % من حمض الخليك . أما خل الطعام فهو عبارة عن محلول مخفف لحمض الخليك تركيزه 
3 – 5 % . 
يستعمل حمض الخليك في المأكولات وفي تعليب اللحوم والأسماك ، وفي تصنيع الكثير من المواد العطرية والمذيبات ، وفي دباغة الجلود وصناعة النسيج . 

من أملاح حمض الخليك خلات الرصاص(CH3COO)2Pb.3H2O المسماة بسكر الرصاص ، وهي مادة سامة تستعمل لإنتاج أبيض الرصاص ( الاسفيداج ) ، وتستعمل خلات النحاس القاعدية ( الزنجار ) كصبغة خضراء .


CH3CH2OH + O2 ® CH3COOH + H2O



يتم الحصول على حمض الخليك بطريقتين :

1. التقطير الإتلافي للخشب .
2. تخمر الكحول الإيثيلي بواسطة بكتيريا خاصة تعرف بفطر الخليك ، وتتكاثر هذه البكتيريا على سطح الكحول وتؤكسد الكحول الإيثيلي بأكسجين الجو محولة اياه الى حمض الخليك .


----------



## e7em|e7em (13 يونيو 2006)

*وانا هذي مساعدتي*

اخوي انا والله بقدر ادعمك بهذا الموقع اللي هو نفس الملف اللي بالمرفقات
واعذرنا على التقصير
http://www.aocweb.org/em/Portals/2/Acetic Acid References.pdf


----------



## e7em|e7em (20 يونيو 2006)

*هذا لك هدية مني*

مو بفيدك
انتا بتدعي لي موت 
وهذا الملف بالمرفقات انشالله بيفيدك كثييييييييير


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (10 يوليو 2006)

اذا كنت فعلا تريد ذلك ابعتلي الاميل تاعك على ايميلي علشان انا اقدر اساعدك بما يرضي الله


----------



## eng_ahmed43 (11 يوليو 2006)

*شكر جزيل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا اود ان أشكرك علي الإهتمام
وأنا من مصر ورقم جوالي ْْْْْْْ


----------



## haadi (11 يوليو 2006)

سألت و أفدت مشكورييين على كل ....للسائل و المجيب


----------



## م ب (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا احم احم على الافاده


----------



## حسام سعد (2 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا احم احم على الافاده


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------

